# Church of Sweden imposes gender neutral titles for God on congregants



## Haeralis (Nov 26, 2017)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...p-clergy-calling-god-lord-bid-crack-gendered/



> The Church of Sweden is encouraging its clergy to use the gender-neutral term "God" instead of referring to the deity as "he" or "the Lord".
> 
> The decision was made on Thursday, wrapping up an eight-day meeting of the church's 251-member decision-making body. The decision will take effect on May 20 during Pentecost.
> 
> ...



What a gross affront to our Lord and Savior. 

As formerly Protestant churches throughout Europe degrade into apostasy, we must always be on the move to preserve the good workings of the Holy Spirit in our churches.


----------



## Berean (Nov 26, 2017)

The lesbian 'bishop' wants to remove all crosses and Christian symbols so as 'not to offend'. She also wants to install a Muslim prayer room and point the way to Mecca.

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...h-remove-crosses-install-muslim-prayer-space/

https://pjmedia.com/faith/2017/06/2...e-crosses-add-muslim-prayer-spaces-to-church/

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 26, 2017)

Berean said:


> The lesbian 'bishop' wants to remove all crosses and Christian symbols so as 'not to offend'.



Well, let's be honest now. The only right and regulated Christian symbols are the sacraments of baptism and the Lord's supper. But I do grieve over the desire to rid the church of Christianity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 26, 2017)

It has ceased to be Christian let alone a church. It is heartbreaking to see that this is an assembly of people to whom Jesus Christ will say, "I never knew you."


----------



## ZackF (Nov 26, 2017)

Yawn. I heard they had gone way beyond that. I don't think any of the European state churches have been worth a doctrinal poop for over a hundred years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 27, 2017)

"Archbishop Jackelen defended the decision, telling Sweden's TT news agency: "Theologically, for instance, we know that God is beyond our gender determinations, God is not human."

I guess they forgot that Jesus is the God-Man. Just another reason to keep women from having authority. Nothing good ever comes from it. That's not to say some men don't the same things, but having women in authority will always bring disaster.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 27, 2017)

Does this church still preach the gospel?

Sadly, I suspect the gospel is rarely found there, if affirmed at all. In that case, frankly, I think it's good that they give up biblical language. It helps true churches stand out as different and faithful to Scripture.

We can only hope they soon find a reason to give up talking about God at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2017)

They are rejecting God's preferred pronouns. Refusing to use someone's preferred pronouns is illegal in some places now -- I guess it's fine in Sweden.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Nov 27, 2017)

Gospel churches are rare in that overwhelmingly secular country. However, the testimonies of the various Swedes that find their way to this board serve to remind us that God is taking care of his people.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## timfost (Nov 27, 2017)

I heard a Lutheran pastor recently who never referred to God as "He." I spoke with my wife afterwards and said "I bet there is a movement to make God gender-neutral." This confirms that one... Masculine pronouns were used in reference to Christ.

On a related note, the idea of gender-neutral language-- even in our translations (ESV) when referring to humanity (e.g. "people" instead of "man")-- bothers me. The farther we get away from representative terminology, the more difficult it will be to understand vicarious atonement and original sin (Rom. 5).

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## BG (Nov 27, 2017)

Our churches here in America are just as bad just not as far along yet, give it time we will do the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Nov 27, 2017)

timfost said:


> I heard a Lutheran pastor recently who never referred to God as "He." I spoke with my wife afterwards and said "I bet there is a movement to make God gender-neutral." This confirms that one... Masculine pronouns were used in reference to Christ.
> 
> On a related note, the idea of gender-neutral language-- even in our translations (ESV) when referring to humanity (e.g. "people" instead of "man")-- bothers me. The farther we get away from representative terminology, the more difficult it will be to understand vicarious atonement and original sin (Rom. 5).



I believe that the ESV only uses the word "people" when the Hebrew or Greek pronoun includes both sexes or when the context shows that both sexes are meant. This is legitimate.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 28, 2017)

BG said:


> Our churches here in America are just as bad just not as far along yet, give it time we will do the same thing.



Are they not already? That's why this "decision" of the Church of Sweden didn't catch me off guard. Haven't mainliners been doing this for over a generation?


----------



## timfost (Nov 28, 2017)

bookslover said:


> I believe that the ESV only uses the word "people" when the Hebrew or Greek pronoun includes both sexes or when the context shows that both sexes are meant. This is legitimate.



Sure, I understand. I don't want to make a bigger deal of it than it's worth. "Man" often means mankind. I explain this often when reading scripture with my daughters. But I prefer when the original language uses "man" representatively that we translate the word that represents the race rather than substitute with a word that is all-inclusive. 

Western culture has become obsessed with the individual and the very idea of federal headship is becoming obscure.

That's my only point. I don't want to derail the thread. Feel free to PM me if you wish.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 28, 2017)

timfost said:


> But I prefer when the original language uses "man" representatively that we translate the word that represents the race rather than substitute with a word that is all-inclusive.



But the Greek word _is_ all-inclusive. That's why it's translated "people."


----------

